# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. «Արթուրի զարմանահրաշ արկածները»

## Chuk

Սիրելի՛ ակումբցիներ, մեկնարկում է նոր ստեղծագործական նախագիծ:

Նախագիծը վերնագրված է «Արթուրի զարմանահրաշ արկածները», բայց ուղարկվող ստեղծագործությունները կարող են ունենալ այլ վերնագրեր: Որպես հիմք ընդունելու ենք վերջերս աղմուկ հանած Արթուր Պողոսյանի հետ կատարվածը, սակայն սյուժետային գիծը կարող է ամբողջովին փոխվել, օրինակ մեր հերոսին վերագրվի նոր սխրանքներ: Կարող ենք նաև փոխել հերոսի անունը: Եթե չգիտեք, թե ով է Արթուր Պողոսյանը, կարդացեք *այս թեման*:


*Կանոններ.
*Գրական սեռերի ընտրությունը չի սահմանափակվում, կարելի է գրել` արձակ, չափածո, դրամա, ժանրերի ընտրության մեջ ևս ազատ եք:Ձեր գրած ստեղծագործությունները պետք է *մինչև մարտի 21-ը, ժամը 24:00-ն*, նամակագրական համակարգի միջոցով ուղարկում եք ինձ (Chuk):մարտի 22-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները կտեղադրվեն այս թեմայում` քվեարկության և քննարկման: 

*Նախնական կանոններ.*
Քվեարկության ընթացքում հեղինակները պահվելու են գաղտնի, ցանկացած ինքնաբացահայտում խստորեն պատժվելու է` ընդհուպ մինչև նախագծից հեռացում:Քվեարկությունը լինելու է բաց, այսինքն` բոլորը կարող են տեսնել, թե որ տարբերակի օգտին եք քվեարկել:Քվեարկությունը լինելու է բազմակի ընտրությամբ, այսինքն` կարող եք քվեարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակների օգտին:Քվեարկությունը պետք է կատարել միաժամանակ, չեք կարող տարբերակներից մեկի օգտին քվեարկել, հետո քվեարկել ևս մեկի օգտին:Սեփական տարբերակի օգտին կարող եք քվեարկել, բայց վերջնական հաշվարկի ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու:Արդյունքները հաշվարկելիս հաշվի են առնվելու միայն քվեարկությամբ արտացոլված տվյալները: 



Նախնական կանոնները փոփոխության ենթակա են: Առաջարկում եմ մինչև մարտի 22-ը, այսինքն մինչ ստացված ստեղծագործությունների տեղադրումը այս թեմայում քննարկել, թե ինչպե՞ս պետք է անցկացվի քվեարկությունը, քանի՞ օր տևի, որքան ժամանակ լինի՞ բաց և փակ և այլն: 

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս ես քննարկումը կտեղափոխեմ այլ թեմա ու կներկայացնեմ քվեարկության ու քննարկման պայմանները՝ հաշվի առնելով թեմայում հնչած բացառապես բոլոր կարծիքները, սակայն ինձ՝ մրցույթի կազմակերպչիս վերապահելով վերջնական որոշում կայացնելու իրավունք:




Դե ինչ, սպասում եմ Ձեր ստեղծագործություններին  :Smile:

----------

einnA (15.03.2011), Farfalla (15.03.2011), impression (15.03.2011), Inna (16.03.2011), ivy (15.03.2011), Jarre (17.03.2011), Kuk (15.03.2011), Lusinamara (15.03.2011), ministr (15.03.2011), Moonwalker (15.03.2011), My World My Space (15.03.2011), Sagittarius (15.03.2011), Skeptic (15.03.2011), Smokie (15.03.2011), The silent river (18.03.2011), Yellow Raven (15.03.2011), yerevanci (15.03.2011), Լեո (15.03.2011), Հայկօ (15.03.2011), Մուր_Համլետ (16.03.2011), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Շինարար (15.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.03.2011), Տրիբուն (15.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (22.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, հարգելի պատճառներով ես գիշերը չկարողացա տեղադրել ստացված տարբերակները, ինչի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում:

Հարցումը բացվելու է 4 օր ժամկետով, այդ ընթացքում թույլատրվելու է թե՛ քննարկել, թե՛ գուշակել հեղինակներին, բայց հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն: Քվեարկել կարելի է միաժամանակ մի քանի տարբերակի օգտին, բայց դա պետք է անել միաժամանակ: Եթե տարբերակների ոչ մեկը չեք հավանել, ապա կարող եք պարզապես չքվեարկել («ոչ մեկը չհավանեցի» տարբերակ չկա): Հարցումը բաց է, քվեարկողների անունները երևալու են: Քվեարկել կարելի է նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին, սակայն արդյունքներն ամփոփելուց այդ քվեները հաշվի չեն առնվելու: 4 օր անց կհրապարակվեն հեղինակների անունները:

Քանի որ լեզվի ընտրության հարցում մրցույթի կանոններում սահմանափակում չէր դրվել, ես տեղադրում եմ նաև ստացված անգլերեն տարբերակը: Հաջորդ մրցույթները անցկացնելուց առաջ կքննարկենք ու կորոշենք՝ թույլատրե՞լ այլ լեզուներով տարբերակները, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1. Պատրանք*

Առավոտյան Արթուրը արթնացավ ուժեղ գլխացավից: Նստեց իր մահճակալին և փորձեց իմի բերել այն ամբողջ մղձավանջը, որը պարուրել էր իր ամբողջ էությունը: Սակայն այդպես էլ չկարողացավ հիշել որոշ մանրամասներ, ինչը լսել և զգացել էր այդ արտասովոր երազում:
Ամեն անգամ փորձում էր մոռանալ այդ գիշերային երազը, սակայն կրկին իր ուղեղը պուլսեր էր ուղարկում իր գիտակցությանը, որ այնտեղ շատ կարևոր ինֆորմացիա կար իր համար: Նա ցանկանում էր որ նորից կրկնվի այդ երազը և նա ամպայման կաշխատի հիշել, բոլոր մանրամասները:

Մի զարմանահրաշ օր՝ երբ ամբողջ օրը կարծես եթերային զգացողություններով էր լցված, նա զգաց ահավոր հոգնածություն, որն էլ իրեն ստիպեց սովորականից ավելի շուտ պարկել քնելու: Հինգ րոպե էլ դեռ չեր անցել, երբ Արթուրը սկսեց զգալ իր ցնցվող մարմինը: Սակայն նրա գիտակցությունը անջատված էր, նա միայն լսում և զգում էր՝ ամենևին չէր կարողանում վերլուծել և տրամաբանել, քանզի ուղեղը ամբողջովին դադարել էր գործելուց:
Եվ ահա այն ձայնը որը հիշեցնում էր իրեն այն մղձավանջային գիշերը, սկսեց հանգիստ տոնայնությամբ խոսել: 

-Արթուր, հիմա ինչ ինֆորմացիա որ դու կստանաս, չփորձես քո ուղեղի տրամաբանությամբ ինչ որ բան ավելացնել այդ ինֆորմացիային: Հիշիր, դու ապրում էս մի «իրականությունում» որտեղ մարդիկ դժվարությամբ են ընդունում նորը, և այն ամենը, ինչը իրենց ուղեղը չի կարողանում վերլուծել և տրամաբանական եզրակացություն տալ՝ նրանք մերժում են: Դու տակավին պատանի էս, և շատ հնարավոր է որ երբ կզգաս քեզ արդեն լուրջ են վերաբերվում, դու սկսես պատանուն բնորոշ հատկանիշերով հպարտանալ, ասել այնպիսի բաներ որը կթուլացնի քո լրջության դիրքերը:

Ցանկացած Հոգի ունի իր գործունեության պայմանագիրը, և ըստ այդ պայմանագրի, ամեն բան կատարվում է հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ գալիս է պայմանագրի այդ կետի կատարվելու ժամանակը: 

Դու գիտության մեջ հեղափոխություն էս անելու: 

Բոլոր ժամանակաշրջաններում, մարդկությունը ամեն բան չափում կամ հաշվում է իր ձեռքի տակ եղած նորագույն կոչվող տեխնոլոգիաներով, սակայն դա ընդհամենը այդ ժամանակահատվածի համար է կոչվում նորագույն: Մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո այդ տեխնոլոգիաները այլևս պիտանի չեն լինում զանազան հաշվարկների համար, քանզի մարդկությունը առաջ է գնում, ստեղծում է նոր, ավելի զարգացած սարքեր և ակամայից փոփոխվում են իրենց վաղուց ունեցած դիրքորոշումները զանազան երևույթների նկատմամբ:
Ձեր «իրականության» մեջ լույսի արագությունը դուք չափում եք այնքանով, որքանով թույլ է տալիս ձեր ձեռքի տակ գտնվող սարքերը: Իմացիր որ դու այդ ասպարեզում մարդկության համար կներմուծես մի նոր մոտեցում, և կապացուցես որ լույսի արագությունը, գերազանցում է անգամ 500000-ը: 

Արթուր հիշիր, որ ոչ մի գիտնական էլ նոր բան չի հայտնաբերում, նա պարզապես բացահայտում է այն, ինչը վաղուց արդեն գոյություն ունի բնության մեջ, մարդիկ պարզապես զարգանալով սկսում են բացահայտել հինը, նոր բան չկա բնությունում մեջ, ամեն բան հին է: Արթուր՝ սիրելիս, ուզում եմ քեզ վերջում մի խորհուրդ տալ «նա չի խեղդվում, ով սուզվում է ջրի հատակը, այլ նա՝ ով մնում է այնտեղ»:

Սակայն ապարդյուն, Արթուրը տակավին պատանի էր, պատանուն բնորոշ բոլո՜ր հատկանիշներով: Մնում է միայն որ Արթուրը հիշի, իր ստացած վերջի խորհուրդը:

----------

Smokie (24.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2. Է՛վրիկա
*
Ունքերը կիտել էր Արթուրիկը: Իսկ ի՞նչ էր պատահել: 
Բակի տղաները նրանից գողացել էին իր սիրելի աստղադիտակը, որով նա արդեն երեք տարեկանում հայտնաբերել էր երկրորդ աստղն արեգակնային համակարգում և սխալ դուրս բերել բոլորիս և որը գնել էր մայրը խաղալիքների խանութից: 
-Մամ ես ներքևում եմ, - ասաց ու դուռը կիսաբաց թողնելով վազեց բակ: Բակում մի տղա էր կանգնած, ով տեսնելով փոքրիկ Արթուրիկին մոտեցավ.
-Արթուրի՞կ, էս խի՞ ես լացում:
-Սամ, Մանվելենք աստղադիտակս չեն տալիս:
-Արի գնանք վերցնենք:
-Ո՞նց...
-Արի:
Գնում մոտենում են Մանվելին և ընկերներին.
-Մանվել, Արթուրի աստղադիտակը տուր, թե չէ ինքը մի հատ նենց երկնաքար կհայտնաբերի, որ կգա կնկնի գլխիդ, - Մանվելը շշկռվեց, նայեց ընկերներին ու գրապնից հանեց տվեց: Այդ պահին Արթուրիկը գոչեց.
-Դու իմ օգնո՜ւկն ես... Է՛վրիկա
Այդպես Արթուրիկը կյանքում առաջին օգնուկին ձեռք բերեց: Իսկ Սամվելը ոգևորված իր նորաթուխ կոչումից հպարտ - հպարտ գնաց տուն և ասաց.
-Մա՛մ, ես օգնուկ եմ:

Այդ գիշեր Արթուրիկը երազ տեսավ. Նրան մոտեցավ Խատուբան և ասաց, որ «ես դու եմ, դու ես»: Երազից էլ ավելի ոգևորված զարթնեց գնաց թուղթ ու գրիչ վերցրեց և հյուրասենյակի լույսը վառեց: Մինչ հոսանքի հրահանգը ստանալով ջահը վառվեց և լույսը հասավ Արթուրիկի աչքերին, նա թղթի վրա հաշվեց, թե ինչքան է լույսի իրական արագությունը: Հաշվելով վազեց ծնողների սենյակ ու սկսեց գոռգռալ.
-Մա՜մ, պա՜պ, Նույտոնը սխալ էր... ես նոր հաշվեցի ու պարզվեց որ լույսն ավելի արագ ա: Է՛վրիկա

Առավոտյան նա որոշեց, որ պետք է համակարգչային տեխնոլոգիաներով իմանա նախագահի բջջայինի համարը: Քանդեց համակարգչի պրոցեսորը, հանեց վիդեոքարտը: Վրան ինչ որ համար էր գրված... և գոչեց.
-Մա՜մ, ես կամպյուտռնի տեխնոլոգիաներով իմացա նախագահի նոմյեռը: Է՛վրիկա Հիմա զվանիծ կանեմ իրան:
Այդպես մեր հնգամյա Արթուրիկը հանդիպեց նախագահի հետ, ստացավ դպրոցն ավարտելու վկայական և մեկ տարում ավարտեց Երևանի պետական համալսարանը (արդեն վեցամյա):
Արդեն շատ օգնուկներ ուներ Արթուրիկը, սնովը ու սնովը հույթեր էր անում և օրերից մի օր նրան զանգեց ՆԱՍՍԱ – ի ներկայացուցիչը.
-Բարև Արթուր: Մենք տեղյակ ենք քո հրաշագործությունների մասին և ուզում ենք որ դու թռչես տիեզերք:
-Ու կդառնամ հայ պյեռվի կասմանա՞ֆտը:
-Այո իհարկե:
Եվ մեր Արթուրիկը կանտռակտ կապեց ՆԱՍՍԱ – ի հետ, որի համաձայն ամսի 16 – ին թռչելու էր տիեզերք: Անգամ սատանան նախանձեց այդ կանտռակտին:

Ամսի 16 – ն էր:
Բոլորը խմբված էին Արթուրիկի շուրջը: Արթուրիկը նստել էր իր հրթիռի վրա (ինչպես ձիու վրա) և սպասում էր, թե երբ է գալու ՆԱՍՍԱ – ի պրեզիդենտը: Եվ ահա եկավ պրեզիդենտը, պատռեց կանտռակտը և հրթիռը թռցրեց տիեզերք:

Բոլորն ուրախ էին... քանի որ Արթուրիկը թռա՜վ... 
ժողովո՜ւրդ... Արթուրիկը թռա՜վ...

----------

Farfalla (22.03.2011), JoKer777 (22.03.2011), murmushka (23.03.2011), Rammstein (22.03.2011), V!k (22.03.2011), Գանգրահեր (22.03.2011), Էլիզե (22.03.2011), ՆանՍ (22.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր*

Եվ լսվեց նօրա ձայնը, որ բարեխօսութւին կկոչվիր,որ իր հերթին հին յեբրայէրեն գրություններում գոյժ անւան ներքո ի հայտ կգա. 

<< Ով տրտմյալներ Երկրիս վրա և Երկրիցս դուրս, ես եմ Երկրի աղն ու հացը և ով իմ հետևեն քայլե, անոր համար շատ դռներ պետք է բացվեն: Վասն զի կործանված է այն մարդն ով իր գիտակից կեանքի ընթացքում չի կարողանում դուրս գալ սատանայի ստեղծած կապանքներից ու նորովի մեկնաբանել այն,ինչ տրվել է ձեզ տարիների ընթացքում:
Ով, դուք, փարիսեցիներ… Ինչ է գրված հին նյուտոնյան ձեռագրերում, ինչքան է լոյսի սկորուստը:>>

Փարիսեցիների միտքն այդժամ կարկամեց, յնագոյն ձեռագրերեն ի հայտ եկած գրություններեն այնքան էլ ծանոթ չլինելով հանդերձ, նրանցից մեկը ի վերջո պատասխանեց <<Ով դու, Արթուրոս, որ յայտարարել ես քեզ աստղագետ ու բժշկական դոկտոր զի գիտություններ կոսմոնավտիկա և աէրոնավտիիկա, միթե դու մտածում ես,որ մենք չպետք է իմանանք այն ինչ դարեր ի վեր մեզ է հասցրել Նյուտոնը,երբ զիս ճարահատյալ հոգիների մասին մտածելով փակեց աչքերը վառվող մորենու շլացնող լոյսի ներքո և զգաց, որ արագությունը լոյսի 300000 կիլոմետր է ըստ վայրկանեն շարժման:>>
Եւ հանկարծ խոսեց Արթուրոսն.
<<Ով դուք մոլորյալներ, Նյուտոն ձեզ ասում էր լոյիս սկորուստը 300000 կիլոմետր ըստ վայրկանեն, բայց ես ձեզ ասում եմ,որ այն 500000 կիլոմետր է ըստ վայրկանեն: Վասնզի դա այնպիսի բան է, որ փոփոխվում է, իսկ դու չեք ցանկանում ճանաչել ճշմարտությունը:>>

Հանկարծ ամբոխի մեջ խժդժություններ սկսեցին ու լսվեցին ձայներ, որոնք ասում էին <<Ով է այս մարդը, որ Նյուտոնին սխալ կհանե, սրանով նա դրժում է հին ուխտը, նա դավաճան է>>: 
Եվ քահանաներն ու մնացած գործիչները վերցրեցին քարերը, որպեսզի քարկոծեն Արթուրոսին: Եվ Արթուրոս պատասխանեց նորանց.

<<Բազմաթիվ հույթեր ցույց տվեցի ձեզ, որ գործի համար եք ինձ քարկոծում: Վասնզի Գալիլեյ եկավ իմ երազում եվ ասավ, որ ես ու նա մեկ ենք... Եվ չկա այլ ճանապարհ դեպի Գալիլեյ, քան Արթուրոսի միջոցով: Եվ արդ, բոլորդ ` ստահակներ և շինծու դերասաններ, եթե մտածում եք, որ ես Գալիլեյո գործերը չեմ անում ինձ մի հավատացեք, իսկ եթե անում եմ, թե ինձ էլ չեք հավատում ,գործերին հավատացեք, որպէսզի իմանաք և ճանաչեք, որ Գալիլեյն իմ մեջ է,և ես` Գալիլեյի մեջ:>>

Արթուրոսի համբավը շատ արագ տարածվեց ողջ Գալիլեայում և Սամարիայում, և բազմաթիվ մարդիկ սկսեցին հետաքրքվել նորանով: Երբ Արթուրոս ընդամենը 12 տարեկան էր, նորա ծնողները մի օր կորցրեցին նորան և գտան օրեր անց Տաճարի մեջտեղում նստած... Նորա շուրջն հավաքված էին Բաշկրտստանի լավագոյն ֆիզիկոսներն ու մասնագետները, որոնք հին յեբրայէրեն գրություններում կոզյոլ կկոչվին: Եվ աստղադիտակի օգնությամբ Արթուրոս ցույց էր տալիս նորանց նոր աստղը, որի մասին յիշատակված էին դեռևս հին մարգարեություններում և քահանաներից մեկը մոտեցավ նրա ծնողներին ու ասաց.
<<Արդ փառաբանված է ձեր որդին, զի նոր աստղ է հայտնաբերել և նորան հաճոյանալու համար կկոչվի այս տաճարը Արթուրոսի անւամբ, և զի ուղարկեք կոորդինատները զկազմակերպությունն, որ Նասա կկոչւի և թող փառաբանվի նորա անունն ամբողջ աշխարհում>>:
Եվ զի Նասայեն եկավ պայմանագիր, ըստ որում Արթուրոսը պետք է գնար զԵրկինք` Գալիլեյի ու Նյուտոնի կողքը նստելու և արդ տարեթիվն էր ամրագված նույնիսկ այդ պայմանագրով` 33 goda: Բայց այս անգամ էլ քահանայապետերն ու մյուս եկեղեցական պաշտոնյաները որոշեցին նվաստացնել Արթուրոսի անունն ու բացեիբաց յայտարարեցին,որ յէբրայերեն գրություններում չի թույլատրվում օգագործել լատինատառ արտահայտություններ, բայց քանզի Արթուրոսի անունն արդեն տարածված էր ողջ Գալիլեայով. Երուսաղեմով, Օկտյաբրսկով և Յապոնիայով, ոչ մեկ ուշադրություն իսկ չդարձրեց նմանատիպ ստահոդ հայտարարություններին:

Եվ եղավ, որ ինտերնետեն յայտարարություններ սկսեցին պտտվել Արթուրոսի սուտ մարգարե ձևանալու մասին և նորա աշակերտներից մեկը որոշեց մատնել նորան և ուղեկցեց սորան ոմն Յրանոյշի մոտ: Յրանոյշ երկար ժամանակ հարցաքննեց նորան և ասաց <<Արդարև այս մարդու մեջ ես մեղք չեմ տեսնում>>: Եվ ինտերնետային կայք մը,որ Սփյուռքի նախարարության կայք կկոչվեր, յայտարարություն տարածեց,որ Յրանոյշ ընդունել է Արթուրոսին և սա էլ ավելի բորբոքեց ժողովրդին: Եւ եղավ,որ Յրանոյշ չդիմացավ ժողովրդի ճնշմանը և որոշեց նրանց դատավճռին թողնել Արթուրոսին ,որոնք էլ որոշեցին խաչը հանել սորան:

Բայց Արթուրոսի փառքն դեռևս մեծ է ժողովրդի աչքումը և նրան չեն դատապարտի, այլ կսպասեն մինչև 33 goda, երբ Արթուրոս բոլորի աչքի առջև կհամբարձվի տիեզերք, մեզ խոստանալով մեր հետ լինել մինչև աշխարհի վերջը:

Բայց, յիրավի, կանցնեն տարիներ և գնդապետ Արթուրիանոն նստած իր մահճակալի ծայրին, կքաշի պապու ժամանակվանից թողնված չիբուխն ու կհասկանա, որ Արթուրոսի թողած ցեխից մնացել է միայն ինքը ու կորոշի, որ նման ցեխերը բազում են եղել Երկրիս երեսին ու բոլորն էլ դատապարտված են այնպիսի մենության, ինչպիսին Արթուրոսի ցեխը:

----------

davidus (23.03.2011), helium (22.03.2011), Smokie (22.03.2011), Yellow Raven (22.03.2011), Արէա (23.03.2011), Արևածագ (22.03.2011), Դավիթ (22.03.2011), Հայուհի (22.03.2011), Տրիբուն (30.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 4. Է՜խ Տարոնիչ, Տարոնիչ*

Տարոնիչը տխուր նստած իրանց ձիվանին, մտածումա:
-Տենաս, կարամ էս շիլաշփոթից գոնե մի կերպ դուրս գամ: Չբռնեմ մի հատ Գալիլեի հետ կապ հաստատեմ տենամ ինչ կասի: 
Քիչ անց:
-Գալիլեյ, Գալիլեյ ես Տարոնիչն եմ, խնդրում եմ կապի մեջ մտի, մի քիչ խոսալու բան կա: 
-Ասա Տարոնիչ, ինչա պատահել:
Գալիլեյ ջան ոնց որ գործերս խ..... իա : 
-Ինչա պատահել այ տղա, էլի արյացիքի հետ էս քեզ հագցրել: 
-Հա Գալիլ ջան:
-Արա այ բլոջ, բա չասի քիթդ դրանց կուխնիա չկոխես: Դու գիտես դրանք ով են արաաա՜, դրանք շինարարության կռանն են քաշել տալիս որ իրանց մերսը ներս անեն արա՜, այ քարավանի վերջի ուխտ, դու էկել էս արմենիկումի հայրենիքում կոսմոսից էս խաղեր տալի, դրանք որ բելկային թռցրին անօդ, դու ուր էիր այ տղա:
-Բելկան ո՞վ ա Գալիլ ջան:
-Վաաա՜խ, արաաաա՜, այ ապխտած հավ, այ չբոված սեմուշկ, դու ինչից էս խաբար, բա օղորմածիկ Յուրիկից առաջ լայկեն ու բելկե՞ն չթռա՞ն վերև:
-Հա
-Հա ու, ըըըըը.... գավազան, բա էդ բելկայի իսկական անունը Բելլա էր, էտի իրանք մասկիռովկա էին արել, որ շուխուրը քիչ ըլինի: 
Չէ՜ Տարոնիչ հարցերդ լուրջա, էդ հրուշակեղենոտ հանդիպումների թարգը տուր, էտի գործին օգուտ չի տա, դու պտի մի հատ մագադանոտ հարգված գտնես, որ ընդեղի աղ ու հաց կիսած ըլնի, ուգլավոյ ադբիտ էղած ըլնի, կամ գոնե բակավոյ, էդ տրամաչափի տղերքը մենակ կարան քո հարցերը ուլադիդ անեն, թե չէ քեզ ոնց որ արդեն մայրուղի են հանել ու չախելու են:
Լավ, լսի ինչ եմ ասում, հեսա քեզ ՄԿՍ-ի հետ ստիկովկա կանենք, ինքն էլ, Նյուտոնի դուն ա, ու էդ էՄ Կա էՍ-ը քեզ լիքը հարգանք գրեֆ կանի, բայց նայի գրեֆը աբառոտկայա սիրում, էտի պտի փոխադարձ ըլինի:
-Գալիլ ջան խոսքդ շաքարով կտրեմ, Նյուտոն ասիր հիշեցի, հիմա վերջը ինքը ինչ կապ ունի էդ լույսի արագության հետ:
-Տարոնիչ՝ առաջինը ինքնա ասել որ 8,5 րոպեա: Իրանից առաջ մի հատ հոգնած կար, էտի 220000 էր ասում:
-Հա բայց էտի ի՞նչ կապ ունի լույսի հետ:
-Այ դամբուլի բորբոս, բա կարողա ժամագործության հետ կապ ունի: 
-Հա լավ, լավ: Բա էդ էՄ Կա էՍը ովա՞:
-ՄԿՍ-ն, հապավումա, մետաֆորայով եմ ասում որ ոչ մեկ չջոկի, բայց քո համար վերջի տառի մետաֆորան պարզաբանում եմ՝ Սերժիկի: Ջոգիր, հիմա մենք ժոկեռի բլեֆ ենք մտնելու, ուշադրիր կըլնես:
- Էղավ Գալիլ ջան:
-Դե ուրեմ կապի վերջ:

----------

ministr (23.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 5. Անվերնագիր
*
Մեկն ուզեց
Անուն հանել
Ու աշխարհին 
Հայտնի դառնալ:
Նրան ասին,
Որ աշխարհում
Կա Գալիլեյ
Ու կա Նյուտոն:
Մի արև օր
Վեր է կենում,
Իրեն կոկում
Ու փառավոր
Շորեր հագնում,
Իրենց շենում
Անուն հանում :

Հավաքվում են գեղամիջում,
Ահել ջահել խորհուրդ անում
Ու Արթուրին “ՔԻնԳ” հռչակում:

Մի օր աշեն ու ինչ տենան.
— Բարև, բարև,
Ձեր հեզ ծառան`
Աստղամազիկ
Գալիլեյի
Հեզիկ–նազիկ,
Սիրուն սանիկ,
Եկա` ասեմ,
Որ աշխարհում ինձնից հզոր,
Մեկ էլ Նյուտոնն էր երևի,
Բայց ես իրան տարա բերի
Ու որոշի սխալ հանեմ
Ու աշխարհը ոտի հանեմ:

Ու մոլորակներ ոտքիս տակ ու աստղերը ` ձեռքերիս,
Ու երկինքը հոգուս մեջ, ու արևը աչքերիս,
Ու աղբյուրները լեզվիս՝ սարից եկա ես քաղաք,
Ու մարդիկ ինձ տեսնելով՝ իրենց հոգնած աչքերին
Տեսան ուրիշ մի աշխարհ, գարուն տեսան նորաբույր,
― Ի՜նչ թարմություն,― ասացին ու բացեցին
Իրենց սրտերն իմ առջև:
Անցնում էի կայքերով ու շաղ տալով հոգեթով
Գաղտնիքներ ու աստղեր ու խոսքեր հուզառատ:
Կարծես մի ողջ մոլորակ մի պատանի էր գտել,
Քաղաք իջել լեռներից՝ կանցներ զմրուխտ հեքիաթով:

Մի օր եկավ մեր հարևան սիրուն Մարոն.
—Բարով տեսա,
Ես քեզ զոքանչ,
Դու ինձ փեսա։
Իմ դստրիկր
Հեզիկ–նազիկ,
Շեկլիկ–մեկլիկ
Շեկլիկ մազիկ,
Կտամ ես քեզ,
Արա հարսիկ։

Էսպես երկար 
Մի ամլիկ գառ
Ես ինձ համար
Գործ էի անում Նասայում.
Մեկ էլ լսեմ Հայաստանից.

— Էս ին՞չ լրբություն,
Ի՞նչ հանդգնություն.
Ա՛յ, դու փսլնքոտ,
Ոչխարի լակոտ…

—Է՛հ, եղբայրներ անզգամ,
Ես մի ծին եմ մինուճար,
Մեկը ձեր պիղծ ցեղից,
Էլ ժաժ չեմ գա իմ տեղից,
Ձեր տերերի,
Հովիվների
Ոխը ձեզնից ես հանեմ.
Տես, գլխներիդ ինչ բերեմ։

Ասավ պրծավ
ՆԱԶԱՆԸ,
Հելավ թռավ
Անտառը։

----------

Ariadna (22.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 6. Stairway to Galaxy
*
There's a guy who's sure 
That he was astronaut 
And he's buying a diplom of MSU

When he gets the patent 
He found the star
And he called that star by name of his school

Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh 
And he's career began to rose

There's mistake on diplom 
But he wants to be sure 
That the people will believe in it
That's why he enrolled in the University 
Ooof Boston

Ooh, it makes him wonder
Ooh, it makes him wonder



There's a feeling he get when he look to the earth
And he's spirit is crying for leaving
In his thoughts he was seen the he was Galileo
And he said -"Du es es, es du em"
Ooh, it makes him wonder
Ooh, it really makes him wonder 

And it's whispered that soon if he can get the tribe
Then he can fly to the moon 
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long 
And the armenians will echo with proud

If there's a bustle in your ears don't be alarmed now, 
It's just world clean for the World Seer(մարգարե)
Yes he became our Seer
There's still time to change our history
And it makes him wonder

And his head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know
He said "I'm engaged in genocide
Dear Turkey, can you hear the wind blow, and did you know
You must agree with genocide."

But Nobody heard him
And he said that he never will engaged in genocide.


And as he wind on down the road 
His shadows taller than our soul 
There walks a lady hi know 
Who shines white light and wants to show 
How everything still turns to gold 
And if you listen very hard 
The tune will come to you at last 
When all are one and one is all 
We must proud for our astronaut 

And he's buying a stairway to galaxy

----------

davidus (23.03.2011), ministr (23.03.2011), Moonwalker (22.03.2011), Yellow Raven (22.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

Կարելի՞ ա, մի հատ էլ արտամրցույթային տեղադրել...... :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարելի՞ ա, մի հատ էլ արտամրցույթային տեղադրել......


Միայն մրցույթն ամփոփելուց հետո, հակառակ դեպքում ներկայացվելիք տարբերակը կարող է խանգարել մրցույթին ներկայացված գործերի մեջ ընտրություն կատարելու գործում:

----------

My World My Space (22.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

Մոռացել էի ուղարկեի....  :Sad:

----------


## impression

> Կարելի՞ ա, մի հատ *էլ* արտամրցույթային տեղադրել......


պա՜րզ ա, պա՜րզ  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> պա՜րզ ա, պա՜րզ


No, քըմատաղ.... :Nono: 

պռոստը որ 6 հատը տեղադրած ա, մի հատ էլ  կարելի՞ ա ավելացնել..... :Yea:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ.... Բացարձակապես:  :Sad:

----------

Askalaf (23.03.2011), Malxas (22.03.2011), My World My Space (22.03.2011), Philosopher (22.03.2011), Ամպ (22.03.2011), Ուլուանա (22.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ինձ ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ.... Բացարձակապես:


ինձ էլ.....  :Sad: 


Կարո՞ղ ա երրորդը Արսն ա գրել ժող.... :Think:

----------


## ՆանՍ

"Էվրիկան" ով? էր գրել...
 Մենակ քոնն էր  մի  քիչ հետաքրքիր :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

Անկեղծ ասած տենց էլ գիտեի, որ Արթուրից կարգին ոգեշնչման աղբյուր դուրս չի գա: :Think: 

_«Պատրանքից»_ բան չհասկացա, անկեղծ: Իմաստի թելը գնաց-գնաց կորավ: :Dntknw: 
_«Էվրիկան»_ ավելի շուտ իրականության փաստարկմանն էր նման, քան ստեղծագործության: Համ էլ մեջը մի տեսակ ոչ պաթոս կա, ոչ բան: Դուրս չեկավ: :Sorry: 
_«Անվերնագիր 3-ին»_ սուբյեկտիվ նիհիլիզմով եմ մոտենում: ::}: 
_«Տարոնիչը»_ Արթուրի թեմայում ահագին շնորհակալություն/վարկանիշ կհավաքեր, բայց էս ձևաչափում: :Think: 
_«Անվերնագիր 5-ը»_ ավելի աշխատած էր ինչքան հասկացա, բայց եսիմ, չձգեց: :Nea: 
_«Stairway to Galaxy»_-ն էլ նենց չի որ շատ եմ հավանել, բայց որոշեցի էս մեկի օգտին քվեարկել: Երևի Լեդ Զեփփելինի  :Love:  հանդեպ իմ համակրանքն ա իր դերը խաղացել: 

ԻՄՀԿ :Pardon:

----------


## Արևածագ

Երրորդ տարբերակն ինձ դուր է գալիս: Ոչ միայն չի զիջում Արթուրի մասին ինտերնետը հեղեղած անթիվ սարկաստիկ նյութերին, այլ շատ բաներով էլ գերազանցում է:  Միայն իր օգտին եմ քվեարկելու: 
«Պատրանքը» շատ անմշակ է, ոճական սխալներով: 5-րդ տարբերակի սկիզբը խոստումնալից էր, բայց հետագայում ասելիքը մի տեսակ «ֆոկուսից ընկնում է»: Անգլերեն տարբերակը չեմ կարդացել՝ անգրագիտության պատճառով: Մնացած տարբերակներից գրեթե ոչինչ չի տպավորվել: Ավելի շուտ այն, որ մարդիկ չնայած գրելու շնորհք ունեն, բայց ձեռի հետ, շուտափույթ մի բան են «սղալել», ճամփել մրցույթին: Այսքան բան:  :Wink:

----------


## JoKer777

Էվրիկա-ն դուրս եկավ... +1

----------


## My World My Space

> "Էվրիկան" ով? էր գրել...
>  Մենակ քոնն էր  մի  քիչ հետաքրքիր


Ի՞մը  :Shok:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ի՞մը


Բայց ով? ասեց,  որ  դու  էիր  գրել :LOL:  ես  իսկական տիրոջ մասին  եմ ասել :Tongue:

----------


## My World My Space

> Բայց ով? ասեց,  որ  դու  էիր  գրել ես  իսկական տիրոջ մասին  եմ ասել


Բայց իմ խոսքերն էիր մեջբերել, բալամ.....  :Jpit:

----------


## Lem

Երրորդը, այն էլ միայն համեմատության դեպքում: Չեմ ուզում "ես գիտեի, ես գիտեի"-ի տպավորություն գործել, բայց թեման արդեն իսկ դատապարտված էր սրամիտ թվալու փոխարեն ձանձրույթ հարուցելու` չափազանց ծեծված եւ ոչ այնքան ազնիվ լինելու պատճառով:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Բայց իմ խոսքերն էիր մեջբերել, *բալամ*.....


Ու?ր ա քո  խոսքերն  եմ մեջբերել,My World My Balam :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

> *Մալխաս* ջան, հա, յանի քո ասածն ա


Պռիչո՞մ տուտ Մալխաս.... :Think:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Պռիչո՞մ տուտ Մալխաս....


Ես գիտեի` Մալխասին  գիտես, լավ, իրանից էլ հարց  մի  տուր Արթուրի  թեմայում, կջղայնանան :Smile: 
Հլը վերևի  գրածս կարդա,  փոխել  եմ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս անգամվա մրցույթը իրոք որ շատ անհաջող էր, տարբերակներից ոչ մեկը բանի պետք չէր, ընդամենը մի հատն էր քիչ թե շատ նորմալ ստացվել...

Քննարկել կարելի՞ ա  :Blush: 

1. Պատրանք  :Bad:  Ամենաանհաջող տարբերակը: 
2. Էվրիկա  :Bad:  Երկրորդ ամենաանհաջող տարբերակը
3. Անվերնագիր  :Xeloq:  Արդեն հոգնել ենք ասվածաշնչյան թեմատիկայով ալյա գրաբար գրած գործերից, սկզբում զվարճալի էր, հիմա ձանձրալի ա: Բայց 6 տարբերակից ամենանորմալը էս մի տարբերակն էր... Քվեարկել եմ սրա օգտին:
4. Է՜խ Տարոնիչ, Տարոնիչ  :Bad:  Հեղինակը անընդհատ փորձում ա հումոր անել, բայց մոտը հեչ չի ստացվում
5. Անվերնագիր  :Bad:  Անհումոր, անհաջող ոտանավոր...
6. Stairway to Galaxy  :Bad:  Գաղափարը լավն էր, իրականացումը շատ վատ: Սխալների մասին *լուչշե* չխոսեմ, մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին  :LOL:  Չնայած շատ հնարավոր ա, որ սխալները դիտավորյալ են արվել, որպեսզի նմանեցվի Արթուրի ռուսերենի սխալներին: Բայց էլի անհումոր, անհետաքրքիր բան էր ստացվել  :Sad:

----------

Albus (22.03.2011), Lem (22.03.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

:Sad:  Պարոնյանական հումոր էի սպասում, չգտա...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պաշտոնապես ձայնս փոխանցում եմ երրորդ ու վեցերորդ տարբերակների օգտին :Jpit: 

Աստվածաշունչ ու Զեփփելին :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

Ոչ մեկն էլ լավը չէր, բացի վերջինից, որովհետև տվյալ տեսակի լեզվին չեմ տիրապետում  :LOL: ,  դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկին չեմ քվեարկել:

----------

Malxas (22.03.2011), Արէա (23.03.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

1. Շատ վատն էր…  :Wacko: 
2. Լավը չէր, բայց եթե համեմատում ենք` մեջներից նորմալոտը սա էր:
3.  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:  Ճիշտ ասած չհասկացա կիսադասական ուղղագրությամբ կիսագրաբար, կիսաեսիմինչ գրելու էֆեկտը: Թերեւս հեղինակը համարում է, որ եթե լրիվ աբեղյանականով կամ լրիվ դասականով գրեր, ստեղծագործությունը դրանից կտուժեր: Ասեմ, որ ես չեմ կարող ստեղծագործություն համարել այն գործը, որի արժեքը (թեկուզ մասամբ) կայանում է լեզուն այլանդակելու մեջ:
4. Շտե բան մըն էր, ինչ-որ բան արվել ա, դրա համար քվեարկեցի: Բայց երկրորդին, ամեն դեպքում, զիջում ա:
5. Շիլաշփոթ:  :Wacko: 
6. Թույլ էր:

----------


## Moonwalker

> 3.  Ճիշտ ասած չհասկացա կիսադասական ուղղագրությամբ կիսագրաբար, կիսաեսիմինչ գրելու էֆեկտը: Թերեւս հեղինակը համարում է, որ եթե լրիվ աբեղյանականով կամ լրիվ դասականով գրեր, ստեղծագործությունը դրանից կտուժեր: Ասեմ, որ ես չեմ կարող ստեղծագործություն համարել այն գործը, որի արժեքը (թեկուզ մասամբ) կայանում է լեզուն այլանդակելու մեջ:


Ռամշ, Աստվածաշնչի պարոդիա էր. ուրիշ հարց, եթե ամեն դեպքում հաջող չէր (իմ կարծիքով): :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

Հեղինակներ ջան, չնեղանաք, բայց գրածներից ոչ մեկն ինձ դուր չեկան  :Blush:  Նույնիսկ չեմ քվեարկել: Անգլերեն տարբերակի մասին ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող: Այդ լեզվով չեմ կարդում:
Կարծում եմ թեման անհաջող էր ընտրված: Բացի այդ, ևս մեկ անգամ, առաջարկում եմ ավելի երկար ժամանակ տալ մրցույթի մասնակիցներին: Գուցե շատերը չհասցրին գրել, իսկ մյուսներն էլ ավելի որակյալ կաշխատեին, եթե ժամանակի մեջ սահմանափակված չլինեին:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (24.03.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, Աստվածաշնչի պարոդիա էր. ուրիշ հարց, եթե ամեն դեպքում հաջող չէր (իմ կարծիքով):


Մունուոլքեր ջան, այո, բայց բացի այդ կար նաեւ հայոց լեզվի պարոդիա, որը ենթադրում է լեզվի աղավաղում: Այլ կերպ ասած` հեղինակը փչացրել ա էն գործիքը, որով ինքը գրել ա իրա գործը:
Եթե գործը գրված լիներ նորմալ հայերենով, ես, լինելով քրիստոնյա, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ քվեարկեի:

Հ.Գ. Էն մեծի ու փոքրի նշանով չակերտներն (<<…>>) ընդհանրապես են դժվարացնում կարդալը:  :Wacko:

----------

Moonwalker (22.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Այսպիսի մրցույթներում ակումբցիների մոտ ձգտում եմ զգում իրականությանը հնարավորինս հավատարիմ մնալու, իսկ կերպարից ոգեշնչվել դեռ չի նշանակում կենսագրական վեպ գրել: Ու սա շատ է խանգարում ծավալվելու: Քանի որ գիտակցության հոսքի դպրոցի երկրպագու եմ, իսկ այս ստեղծագործություններում չկար գիտակցության հոսք, բնականաբար ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ հավանել: Առաջին ստեղծագործությունը դեռ չէի կարդացել, բայց աչքովս ընկան որոշ արտահայտություններ. մտածեցի՝ Ոմն ակումբցին է գրել: Բնականաբար անմիջապես սկսեցի կարդալ, հենց առաջին նախադասությունից համոզվեցի, որ Ոմն ակումբցին չէր կարող գրած լինել, որովհետև իր գրածներով ես սովորաբար հիացած եմ մնում :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում, զանգեցի, ճշտեցի, հերքեց: 
Անգլերեն տարբերակի մասին, սխալներով գրելուն էլ չափ ու սահման կա, ի վերջո ստեղծագործություն է, չէ՞...  :Dntknw: 
Գոնե մի ակնթարթ մեջս կասկած առաջացնելու ու հետաքրքրելու համար կքվեարկեմ 1-ին տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

Chuk (22.03.2011), einnA (22.03.2011), Shah (22.03.2011)

----------


## einnA

Վերջապես կարդացի  :Smile: 

 ոչ մեկն էլ մի բան չէին, բայց իմ կարծիքով էտ էլ նորմալ է ժողովուրդ: Մի սպասեք գլուխգործոցների, որովհետև թեման էլ մի քիչ էտ հնարավորությունները չի տալիս. մանավանդ համապատասխան թեմայում այդքան ծեծված քննարկումներից հետո (պատճառ գտնելը խասյաթ ա  :Jpit:   )

1. կարծես գուշակում եմ` ով է  :Jpit:  մեջը ներքին թաքնված սուր ծաղր կա, բայց մի տեսակ ծեծված է, հեչ չի հասնում էտ ծաղրը հասկանալու պահը, համբերություն է պետք մինչև վերջ կարդալու համար  :Wink: 

2. Էվրիկան էլ եմ կռահում  :Jpit:   փորձել էր մեջն անպայման խցկել  բոլոր քաջագործություններն, ու էտ մի տեսակ խանգարում էր:

3. էլի կռահում եմ  :Jpit:  Համեմատությունը լավ միտք էր, գրաբարյան համ ու հոտն էլ լավ համեմում էր, բայց էլի չափից շատ էր` իմ համար: կես-կես առաջ գնալ չէր ստացվում: Երևում էր, որ հեղինակը, գուցե համեմատած մյուսների հետ, լավ աշխատել է վրան:

4.այ հեղինակ ինչ պարտադիր էր էտքան ցցուն ցուցադրել ժարգոնական ձեր իմացությունը? :thinnk էլի խանգարում էր  :Sad: 

5. Իմ կարծիքով հեղինակի միտն եկել է մի քանի խառը գործեր, որ դրել իրար է կապել, իրա ասելիքը ասել է  :Smile:  ամեն դեպքում Խնկո Ապերն ու Շիրազը լավ օգնել են  :Wink: 

6. անգլերենը հեչ մի թիզ չհավանեցի (կներես հեղինակ ջան). եթե ցանկություն կար գրել անգլերենով, գոնե հաշվի առնեիք, որ մի քիչ հասկացողներ էլ կան ու ուշադիր լինեիք սխալների վրա: Էտ սխալները աչք էին ծակում, հետո հանգավորում ասվածը հեչ չէր հանգավորվում...

Լավ, ժողովուրդ, որ մի քիչ քննարկումները հեղինակների շուրջ տեղից շարժվի, ես ռիսկ եմ անում ու ասում եմ, թե ում եմ կասկածում  :Jpit: 

1.StrangeLittleGirl   :Jpit:  - մի տեսակ շատ է տանում դեպի էտ կողմ  :Pardon: 
2. Էլիզե  :Yes:  - ավելի շատ վստահ եմ  :Tongue: 
3. էս մեկը մի քիչ համարձակություն եմ հավաքում ու ասում եմ, որ կարող է Moonwalker-ը լինի  :Smile: 
4. հա էս մեկն էլ կասկածում եմ  Gayl-ը լինի  :Xeloq: 
5. էս մեկը ով ասես կարա լինի, սեփական ձեռագիր մի քիչ քիչ կա, դժվար է մի բան ասել
6. անգլերենի իմացությունով մեկը - էվրիկա արեցի, չէ  :Jpit: 


հա, դեռ չեմ քվեարկում. մի քիչ մարսվի նոր  :Smile: 
...  :Smile:  - էսքանը

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ, ես էլ փորձեմ գուշակել հեղինակներին, չնայած չեմ կարծում,թե կստացվի`

1.Smokie երևի, չնայած չեմ հիշում իրան Արթուր Պողոսյանի թեմայում գրառումներ անելիս, բայց ոճը  նման էր, համ էլ ուրիշ մարդ մտքիս չի գալիս :Jpit: 
2.Ստեղ մի փոքր վստահությունս ավելի շատա, որ MWMS-նա գրողը :Tongue: 
3.VistoLog, առանց մեկնաբանության :Jpit: 
4.Mephistopehels, չնայած մեկա գիտեմ, որ ինքը չի(էդքան հավես չէր անի գրեր Արթուրի մասին :Jpit:  )... Բայց կարդալուց իր ավատարն էի հիշում :Jpit: 
5.-
6-.Ռուֆուս... Ստեղ ընդհանրապես կասկած լինել չի կարող, չնայած էս գրածս որ տեսնի, գիտեմ ինչա գրելու, բայց ամեն դեպքում մտածյալ սխալներով համեմված բանաստեղծությունն իր ձեռքի գործն է :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> 4. հա էս մեկն էլ կասկածում եմ  Gayl-ը լինի


Սարքած գործ ա, ինադու են արել, որ ինձ կասկածեն  :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

Համեմատաբար, 3-րդ տարբերակը այդքան վատ չէր  աթեսիտի տեսանկյունից :Smile: 


"And he's buying a stairway to galaxy"...Համարյա դարձավ լեդզեպի երգ :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> Լավ, ես էլ փորձեմ գուշակել հեղինակներին, չնայած չեմ կարծում,թե կստացվի`
> 
> 1.Smokie երևի, չնայած չեմ հիշում իրան Արթուր Պողոսյանի թեմայում գրառումներ անելիս, բայց ոճը  նման էր, համ էլ ուրիշ մարդ մտքիս չի գալիս
> *2.Ստեղ մի փոքր վստահությունս ավելի շատա, որ MWMS-նա գրողը*
> 3.VistoLog, առանց մեկնաբանության
> 4.Mephistopehels, չնայած մեկա գիտեմ, որ ինքը չի(էդքան հավես չէր անի գրեր Արթուրի մասին )... Բայց կարդալուց իր ավատարն էի հիշում
> 5.-
> 6-.Ռուֆուս... Ստեղ ընդհանրապես կասկած լինել չի կարող, չնայած էս գրածս որ տեսնի, գիտեմ ինչա գրելու, բայց ամեն դեպքում մտածյալ սխալներով համեմված բանաստեղծությունն իր ձեռքի գործն է


Լա՜վ էլի ժոոոոո՜ղ.....  :LOL:

----------

davidus (23.03.2011), Gayl (22.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Ինձ երրորդ տարբերակի վերջին մասը Մարկեսին հիշեցրեց, ոնց որ "100 տարվա մենությունից" լիներ, դրա համար մի քիչ ՍՕՖ-ի վրա եմ կասկածում, չնայած ինքը դժվար թե ժամանակ ունենար տենց Արթուրյանոյի մասին գրելու... Վիսթի տարբերակը լրիվ հանում եմ, ինքը էն վերջին մասը հաստատ չէր գրի :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

_6. Stairway to Galaxy  Գաղափարը լավն էր, իրականացումը շատ վատ: Սխալների մասին լուչշե չխոսեմ, մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին  Չնայած շատ հնարավոր ա, որ սխալները դիտավորյալ են արվել, որպեսզի նմանեցվի Արթուրի ռուսերենի սխալներին: Բայց էլի անհումոր, անհետաքրքիր բան էր ստացվել_ 


Ռուֆուս ջան: Ես կարծում եմ, որ միտումնավոր է արված ահռելի սխալներ, ցույց տալով Արթուրի "գերազանց" Բոստոնյան ակցենտը, որով ուշագնաց էին եղել Բոստոն համալսարանի ներկայացուցիչները, հանդիպելով հանճարին Մոսկվայում  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (23.03.2011), Yellow Raven (22.03.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ։ Բայց մեջներից հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի *"Stairway to Galaxy"*–ն ու որոշեցի հենց դրա օգտին էլ քվեարկել։ Գաղափարը լավն էր, իրականացումը՝ միջակ։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լեզվական սխալներին, ես էլ էն տպավորությունը ստացա, որ դրանք միտումնավոր են արվել՝ մոլորեցնելու նպատակով։ Համենայնդեպս, էնպիսի սխալներ կային, որ էդքան գրողը չպիտի աներ։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ նման երգի հիման վրա գրել էսպիսի մրցույթում չարժե, քանի որ նույնիսկ անգլերեն իմացողներից ոմանք կարող էին ծանոթ չլինել Zeppelin–ի "Stairway to Heaven" երգին, իսկ երգին ծանոթ չլինելու դեպքում ընդհանրապես արժեքը կորած կլիներ։ Մեկը ես, եթե չիմանայի երգը, ու երգելով չկարդայի, շատ անհամ ու անռիթմ բան կստացվեր։ Չնայած, հիմա էլ հրաշք չի, բայց որպես երգի նմանակում՝ ուտվում է։

Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ՝ հայերենից բացի, ուրիշ լեզվով մրցույթներին գրելը սխալ է. նախ և առաջ, հենց հեղինակին ձեռնտու չէ, քանի որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ անգլերեն չիմանալու պատճառով չեն կարող գնահատել ստեղծագործությունը, հետևաբար չեն էլ քվեարկի։ Ու, փաստորեն, սուբյեկտիվորեն պակաս կստացվեն ձայները։ Բացի դրանից, մրցույթն, իմ կարծիքով, պիտի էդ առումով համասեռ լինի. կամ հայերեն է, կամ ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն, կամ որևէ այլ լեզվով։ Ի դեպ, կարելի է նույն մրցույթներից նաև այլ լեզուներով կազմակերպել։ Դա էլ կարելի է քննարկել։

Լավ, վերադառնանք տարբերակներին։
1. *«Պատրանք»*. սա ամենաքիչը հավանեցի։ Նախ շարադրանքը բավական ձանձրալի էր։ Գալիլեյն էլ, իմ կարծիքով, անտեղի շատ էր փիլիսոփայել։ Moonwalker–ի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ իմաստի թելը գնաց–գնաց ու կորավ վերջում։ Համենայնդեպս, ես չհասկացա, թե հեղինակն ինչ էր ուզում ասած լինել իր ստեղծագործությամբ։

2. *«Է՛վրիկա»*. հեղինակը կարծես իր ամբողջ եռանդը կենտրոնացրել էր պատմվածքը զվարճալի դարձնելու վրա ու մոռացել գեղարվեստականության մասին։ Մի տեսակ շատ կարճ էր կապած, կարծես նպատակը պատմության առանցքային իրադարձությունները հակիրճ պատմելը լիներ։

3. *«Անվերնագիր»*. կիսադասական, կիսաաբեղյանական հայերենն ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ։ Հենց սկզբից դժվարությամբ կարդացի. միակ տարբերակն էր, որ թռնելով եմ կարդացել  :Blush: ։ Ստորագրում եմ Ռուֆուսի էս խոսքերի տակ.



> Արդեն հոգնել ենք ասվածաշնչյան թեմատիկայով ալյա գրաբար գրած գործերից, սկզբում զվարճալի էր, հիմա ձանձրալի ա:


4. *Է՜խ, Տարոնիչ, Տարոնիչ*. սրա մեջ էլ լրիվ զոռ էր տված ժարգոնին, ու կարծես փորձ էր արված ժարգոնի շնորհիվ զվարճալի դարձնելու, ժարգոնը կարծես ինքնանպատակ լիներ։ Ինչ խոսք, առանձին արտահայտություններ զվարճալի էին, բայց՝ զուտ որպես առանձին արտահայտություններ, ոչ թե որպես տվյալ համատեքստի մաս։ Բացի դրանից, անձամբ ինձ համար ժարգոնի նման քանակությունն արդեն հերիք է, որ լուրջ չվերաբերվեմ տվյալ ստեղծագործությանը։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ստեղծագործության ասելիքն էս դեպքում էլ չհասկացա։ 

5. *«Անվերնագիր»*. սա էլ մեջներից հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի՝ "Stairway to Galaxy"–ից հետո։ Ճիշտ է, էլի ուժեղ չէր, բայց վատ էլ չէր։ Շիրազի ու Խնկո Ապոր նմանակումն էլ որպես թերություն չեմ ընկալում։ Իհարկե, կարելի էր ավելի լավ էլ գրել, բայց դե կարդացվում էր, առնվազն ինձ համար։ Սրա օգտին էլ որոշեցի քվեարկել։

Ի դեպ, համաձայն եմ էն կարծիքին, որ թեման «Մեր ժամանակների Գալիլեյը» թեմայում արդեն էնքան էր քննարկվել, ծեծվել, որ էս թեմայով որևէ թարմ ու հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություն գրելը եթե չասենք անհնար, ապա ահագին բարդ էր։ Էնպես որ հեղինակներին երևի շատ մեղադրել էլ չարժե։ Չնայած ահագին քլնգեցինք խեղճերին  :Jpit: ։

----------

einnA (23.03.2011), Malxas (23.03.2011), Moonwalker (23.03.2011), Դավիթ (23.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 6-.Ռուֆուս... Ստեղ ընդհանրապես կասկած լինել չի կարող, չնայած էս գրածս որ տեսնի, գիտեմ ինչա գրելու, բայց ամեն դեպքում մտածյալ սխալներով համեմված բանաստեղծությունն իր ձեռքի գործն է


Մեղա-մեղա՜  :Shok: 




> Ռուֆուս ջան: Ես կարծում եմ, որ միտումնավոր է արված ահռելի սխալներ, ցույց տալով Արթուրի "գերազանց" Բոստոնյան ակցենտը, որով ուշագնաց էին եղել Բոստոն համալսարանի ներկայացուցիչները, հանդիպելով հանճարին Մոսկվայում


Հա, էդ մի բանը մտքովս չէր անցել... Բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում էդքան էլ հաջող չէր, չարժեր Զեպպելինի երգը էդ աստիճանի սրբապղծել  :Sad:

----------

Դավիթ (23.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Նոր նայում էի Hotel California-ի բառերը և մտքում երևակայում Արթուրին: Եթե մի պոքր ձևափոխել, հանճարեղ բան կստացվի անգլերենով :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ հեղինակներին գիտեմ՝ ինձ առայժմ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում առանձին տարբերակների մասին կարծիք հայտնել: Թեև վստահ չեմ, որ անունները հրապարակելուց հետո կանդրադառնամ առանձին-առանձին:

Նոր գնացի, գտա իմ գրառումներից մեկը՝ «Ոգեշնչում է մամուլը» թեմայում.



> Ես գրական ստեղծագործություն ասելով հասկանում եմ մի բան, որը կարող է հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվել նաև հայտարարված մրցույթից դուրս ու իր ողջ արժանիքը այն չէ, որ ինքն այս մրցույթի մեջ է:


Ինչպես վերոնշյալ, այնպես էլ այս մրցույթում ես նման ստեղծագործություն, ցավոք, չեմ տեսնում:

Թեմայում ու թեմայից դուրս կարծիքներ կան, որ անհաջող նյութ էր ընտրված ու ի սկզբանե դատապարտված էր: Հրաշալի հասկանալով այս մարդկանց տեսակետն ու ընդունելով նրանց դիրքորոշումը ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս չհամաձայնվել: Արդյունքն իսկապես, մեկն ինձ համար գոհացուցիչ չի, բացարձակապես: Բայց ես  շարունակում եմ կարծել, որ տվյալ նյութը ստեղծագործական անսպառ հնարավորություն, երևակայական թռիչքների հնարավորություն տալիս էր:

Ըստ իս հեղինակներին խանգարում է նյութի շրջանակներում կաղապարումը: Նրանք տարբեր ոճերով, տարբեր ֆորմաներով ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ վերապատմում էին այն, ինչ մենք արդեն կարդացել ենք մամուլում, ֆորումներում, բլոգներում, սոց. ցանցերում: Մինչդեռ ես մրցույթի վերնագիրն ընտրելուց էլ փորձել էի ուղղորդել մի քիչ այլ ուղղությամբ: Ես շատ մեծ հույս ունեի տեսնել ստեղծագործություններ, որտեղ վերցված կլինի Արթուրի կերպարը, այն զարգացրած կլինի ու դրա հիման վրա նոր զարգացումներ ստացած կլինի: Ամենևին պարտադիր չէր, իմ կարծիքով, գրել հենց հատկապես տիեզերք թռնելու մեզ արդեն հայտնի Արթուրի ձևակերպումների մասին:

Կերպարը, օրինակ, կարող էր մանր ավանտյուրիստ լինել, ով տարատեսակ պատմություններ է հնարում ինչ-ինչ շահույթ ստանալու համար:
Կերպարը կարող էր լինել կյանքից ձանձրացած մի տղայի մասին, ով փորձում է իր կողքը խինդ ու ծիծաղ ստեղծել ու աժիոտաժ է առաջացնում:
Պատմությունը կարող էր լինել, օրինակ, այն մասին, թե ինչպես է մեր հերոսը պատրաստվում օվկիանոսի ջուրը մեռոնի վերածել:
Լրիվ պատահական, էս պահին մտքով անցած անհետաքրքիր օրինակներ եմ բերում, որոնք, ցանկության դեպքում, կարելի է զարգացնել ու հետաքրքիր պատմություն ստանալ: Անգամ պատմություններ՝ շարք: Անգամ վիպակ՝ ցանկության դեպքում:

Չգիտեմ: 
Առաջին ռեակցիաս այն էր, որ այլևս այս ֆորմատի մրցույթ, ինչ-որ կոնկրետ իրադարձության հիման վրա ստեղծագործություն գրել, անցկացնել չարժի:
Բայց հիմա մտածում եմ, որ որոշ ժամանակ հետո արժի նորից փորձել, մեկ այլ նյութ ընտրելով, որոշակի քննարկումներից հետո, որտեղ կարող ենք հստակեցնել, որ պարտադիր չի մնալ տվյալ նյութի նեղ կաղապարների մեջ:

Այս մրցույթից, ճիշտն ասած, դժգոհ մնացի:
Այսուհանդերձ շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին, հեղինակներին՝ իրենց տարբերակների համար:

----------

Moonwalker (23.03.2011), Nare-M (23.03.2011), Smokie (23.03.2011), ՆանՍ (23.03.2011), Շինարար (23.03.2011)

----------


## Smokie

1 Գրելաոճը հետաքրքիր էր, :Smile:  բայց ասեմ, որ Վահիկը իր մեկնաբանության մեջ սխալվել է: :Jpit:  Տարբերակն էլ վատ չէր: :Smile: 
2 Այդքան էլ դուրս չեկավ: :Xeloq: 
3 Ես քվեարկել եմ այս եւ առաջին տարբերակների օգտին: :Yes: 
4 Այստեղ համաձայնվում եմ Ուլուանայի հետ: :Smile: 



> Ինչ խոսք, առանձին արտահայտություններ զվարճալի էին, բայց՝ զուտ որպես առանձին արտահայտություններ, ոչ թե որպես տվյալ համատեքստի մաս։ Բացի դրանից, անձամբ ինձ համար ժարգոնի նման քանակությունն արդեն հերիք է, որ լուրջ չվերաբերվեմ տվյալ ստեղծագործությանը։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ստեղծագործության ասելիքն էս դեպքում էլ չհասկացա։


5 Վատ չէր, բայց այստեղ պետք է ծափահարել Խնկո ապորն ու Հովհաննես Շիրազին, նրա՛նք են հեղինակները:
6 Ճիշտն ասած անգլերենից շատ լավ չեմ, կարդացի եւ հասկացա ինչքան կարող էի: :Blush:

----------


## ministr

Արթուրիուս Գալիլուկի մասին երևի արդեն ամեն ինչ ասված էր (որոշ դեպքերում նաև արված) ու դա միգուցե հեղինակներին խանգարել է: 

Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին իրենց ժամանակի համար, որ ծախսել են զարգացած գեղցուկի թեմայի վրա  :Smile: 

- Պատրանք: Հենց առաջին նախադասությունը արդեն չտրամադրեց մնացածը կարալու: Դատելով նկարագրությունից ինչղ Max Payne-ը էղներ  :Jpit:  
- Էվրիկա: Հայտնի դեպքերի վերապատմում: Սկզբի օրերին լիներ ահագին կուրախացներ, հիմա մի ձևի սովարականա դառել արդեն օգնուկային թեման:
- Անվերնագիր: Դուրս չեկավ, միտքն էլ շարադրությունն էլ ու մանավանդ ուղղագրությունը: Sorry  :Blush: 
- Տարոնիչ: Ընդհանուր միտք չկար, բայց ձևակերպումները ահագին ուրախացրին (ինչը և ակնկալում էի աշխատանքները կարդալուց): Համեմատական կարգով սա ամենալավն էր ինձ համար:
- Անվերնագիր: Ոչինչ, բայց բան չասեց:
- Stairway:  Լավ ռեփ կստացվեր  :Smile:  Մոռացա քվեարկեմ նաև էս աշխատանքի համար.. խնդրում եմ մեկ ձայն էլ հաշվեք Stairway-ի օգտին:

Սա էլ իմ կողմից  :Smile: 

Հեյ պարոններ, ականջ արեք, թափառական տղուկին,
Սփյուռքի տիկնայք, հայլուր, քյավառ, լավ ուշ դրեք իմ խաղին,
Նման բան դեռ չեք տեսել, ձեր ծննդյան փուչ օրից,
Հերթով եկեք դիմավորեք ու մեծարեք օգնուկիս:

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2011), My World My Space (23.03.2011), ՆանՍ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Մոռացա քվեարկեմ նաև էս աշխատանքի համար.. խնդրում եմ մեկ ձայն էլ հաշվեք Stairway-ի օգտին:


 Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, սակայն հաշվելու են միայն քվեարկված տարբերակները:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, սակայն հաշվելու են միայն քվեարկված տարբերակները:


Արա դե այ Չուկ, Արի արտամրցույթայինն էլ դնենք էլի..... շատ էլ մոռացել եմ....  :Cray:

----------


## Chuk

> Արա դե այ Չուկ, Արի արտամրցույթայինն էլ դնենք էլի..... շատ էլ մոռացել եմ....


26.03.2011, ժամը՝ 11:43-ին կարող ես դնել  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

Մեջներից լավը/ հարաբերական/ 5րդ տարբերակն էր: 6ը չնայեցի մեկա բան չէի հասկանալու: Իսկ 3րդը որ զարմանլիորեն ամենաշատ ձայներն է հավաքել իմ կարծիքով չարժեր դրան ամենաքիչը դա հավանեցի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ, ես էլ փորձեմ գուշակել հեղինակներին, չնայած չեմ կարծում,թե կստացվի`
> 4.Mephistopehels, չնայած մեկա գիտեմ, որ ինքը չի(էդքան հավես չէր անի գրեր Արթուրի մասին )... Բայց կարդալուց իր ավատարն էի հիշում


Մոռացել է գրել...  Հետաքրիքր ա. չորրորդ տարբերակը կարդալիս իմ մտքին էլ էր անընդհատ Մեֆիստոֆելը գալիս, ուրիշ ոչ ոք  :Jpit: , չնայած գիտեմ, որ իր՝ էս նախագծին մասնակցած լինելու հավանականությունը խիստ փոքր ա։ Բայց դե բացառել պետք չի. փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ շատ անհավանական թվացող բաներ մի օր իրականություն են դառնում, հատկապես էս նախագծում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մոռացել է գրել...  Հետաքրիքր ա. չորրորդ տարբերակը կարդալիս իմ մտքին էլ էր անընդհատ Մեֆիստոֆելը գալիս, ուրիշ ոչ ոք , չնայած գիտեմ, որ իր՝ էս նախագծին մասնակցած լինելու հավանականությունը խիստ փոքր ա։ Բայց դե բացառել պետք չի. փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ շատ անհավանական թվացող բաներ մի օր իրականություն են դառնում, հատկապես էս նախագծում ։


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Հայկօն ա գրել, բայց որ վերջում հանկարծ պարզվի, որ 4-ի հեղինակն իրոք Հայկօն ա, գավազանով ծեծ ա ուտելու, որովհետև նման անտաղանդությունը իրեն չի սազում  :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Հայկօն ա գրել, բայց որ վերջում հանկարծ պարզվի, որ 4-ի հեղինակն իրոք Հայկօն ա, գավազանով ծեծ ա ուտելու, որովհետև նման անտաղանդությունը իրեն չի սազում


Ոչ միայն չեմ գրել, այլև չեմ էլ կարդացել: Թեման էլ: Էս անգամ՝ սենց  :Pardon: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Հայկօն ա գրել, բայց որ վերջում հանկարծ պարզվի, որ 4-ի հեղինակն իրոք Հայկօն ա, գավազանով ծեծ ա ուտելու, որովհետև նման անտաղանդությունը իրեն չի սազում


 Որ ասեցիր, մի հատ էլ կարդացի՝ պատկերացնելով, որ Հայկօն ա գրել, ու ահագին նման էր ոճը  :LOL: ։ Բայց դե իրա տաղանդի մասին ես էլ եմ ավելի բարձր կարծիքի։ Կետադրական սխալներ, բացթողումներ կային, հատկապես մի երկու խիստ ոչ հայկօյական պահեր կային (օրինակ՝ «ա» օժանդակ բայը կպած գրելը) և այլն, բայց դե կարող ա դիտմամբ ա արել, ի՞նչ իմանաս: Համենայնդեպս, լուրջ լեզվական սխալներ չնկատեցի, դե, եթե զուտ ժարգոնը չհաշվենք որպես սխալ։ Մի խոսքով՝ Հայկօն էլ չի բացառվում  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոչ միայն չեմ գրել, այլև չեմ էլ կարդացել: Թեման էլ: Էս անգամ՝ սենց :


Բայց որ ասում ես, հավատում եմ  :Yes: ։

----------


## ivy

Հայկօն չի մասնակցել, Ռուֆուսը չի մասնակցել, MWMS-ը չի մասնակցել, Բյուրը, Բարեկամը, Գալաթեան ու impression-ն էլ, ոչ էլ ես ու Ուլուանան: 
Մնացածը չգիտեմ:  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (24.03.2011), Ուլուանա (24.03.2011)

----------


## ivy

Չուկ, բա արդյունքների ու հեղինակների մասին ե՞րբ ես ասելու:  :Unsure:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, բա արդյունքների ու հեղինակների մասին ե՞րբ ես ասելու:


Մի քանի րոպեից, Այվի ջան, քիչ մը խառն էի, մոռացել էի, որ պիտի ամփոփեմ:

----------

ivy (26.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Սիրելի՛ ակումբցիներ, ներողություն եմ խնդրում ամփոփումն ուշացնելու համար: Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ ներկայացված տարբերակների հեղինակներին:

*Տարբերակ 1. «Պատրանք»*, հեղինակ՝ *Սելավի*, ստացել է 5 քվե
*Տարբերակ 2. «Է՛վրիկա»*,  հեղինակ՝* Հարդ*, ստացել է 9 քվե
*Տարբերակ 3. «Անվերնագիր»*, հեղինակ՝ *Վահիկ*, ստացել է 14 քվե 
*Տարբերակ 4. «Է՜խ Տարոնիչ, Տարոնիչ»*, հեղինակ* Սելավի*, ստացել է 8 քվե
*Տարբերակ 5. «Անվերնագիր»*, հեղինակ՝* einnA*, ստացել է 8 քվե
*Տարբերակ 6.  «Stairway to Galaxy»*, հեղինակ՝* Sinigami*, ստացել է 10 քվե


Քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 37 հոգի: Տարբերակ 3-ի օգտին քվեարկել է 15 հոգի, բայց քանի-որ քվեարկողներից մեկը հենց տարբերակի հեղինակն է, դրա համար հաշվվում է 14:

Այսպիսով մրցույթում հաղթող է ճանաչվում է Վահիկը՝ իր «Անվերնագիր» տարբերակով:

Տեղերը բաշխվել են հետևյալ կերպ.

*1. Վահիկ*, «Անվերնագիր», 14 քվե
*2. Sinigami*, «Stairway to Galaxy», 10 քվե
*3. Հարդ*, «Է՛վրիկա», 9 քվե
*4-5. Սելավի*, «Է՜խ, Տարոնիչ, Տարոնիչ» և *einnA*, «Անվերնագիր», 8-ական քվե
*6. Սելավի*, «Պատրանք», 5 քվե

Շնորհավորում եմ Վահիկին՝ համոզիչ հաղթանակի համար:
Շնորհավորում ու շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում նաև բոլոր մյուս մասնակիցներին՝ մասնակցության համար: Լիահույս եմ, որ հնչած քննադատությունը ոչ թե կհիասթափեցնի, այլ խթան կլինի նորից ստեղծագործելու ու ինքնակատարելագործվելու համար:

----------

Ariadna (26.03.2011), einnA (27.03.2011), ivy (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011), Nare-M (26.03.2011), Rammstein (27.03.2011), Sinigami (26.03.2011), Smokie (26.03.2011), Yellow Raven (26.03.2011), Ամպ (26.03.2011), Հայուհի (26.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2011), ՆանՍ (28.03.2011), Շինարար (26.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (26.03.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

Ախր ո՞նց ժամանակին չհասկացա, որ Հրաչնա վերջինի հեղինակը :Jpit: 
Ինքը նույն Stairway-ը Վահիկի մասին էր գրել, ես էլ սրբագրում էի :Lol2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա լավ պարզա :Jpit: 
Ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած արագի մեջ եմ գրել(նույնիսկ վերջում մոռացա հարցական նշանները դնեմ, եթե ուշադիր եք եղել :Jpit:  ), դրա համար մի քիչ հնարավոր է հարթ չի ստացվել ընթերցելու համար, ընդունում եմ :Smile:  Բայց ամեն դեպքում փորձել եմ այլաբանորեն ներկայացնել Արթուրի արկածները ու չեմ սահմանափակվել մի բնագավառով... Եթե ժամանակս մի քիչ շատ լիներ վերջում նույնիսկ մտածել էի դեպի հունական առասպելաբանություն գնայի, բայց ամեն դեպքում գրեցի այսքանը :Jpit: 
Մերսի հետաքրքիր մրցույթի համար :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.03.2011), Chuk (26.03.2011), einnA (27.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ ինձ հեղինակները հայտնի էին՝ իրավունք չվերապահեցի ինձ ոչ առանձին գործերի մասին կարծիք հայտնել (մինչ անունների հրապարակումը), ոչ էլ մասնակցել քվեարկությանը: Առայժմ կասեմ, որ վերահաստատելով թեմայում գրածս, որ գործերից ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես չեմ հավանել, մրցույթի համատեքստում ու համեմատական կարգով քվեարկելու դեպքում կքվեարկեի երկու «Անանուն»-ների օգտին, այն է տարբերակ 3-ն ու տարբերակ 5-ը  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (26.03.2011), einnA (27.03.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Բա էն արտամրցութայինը չեք դնու՞մ Հովոյի։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա էն արտամրցութայինը չեք դնու՞մ Հովոյի։


Էդ ինքը պետք ա դնի  :Smile: 
Ես չունեմ, չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## My World My Space

էսա դնում եմ
բայց վերջնական սրբագրված տարբերակը գործի տեղն ա....
դնում եմ նախնական տարբերակը....  :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

*ԱՐՏԱՄՐՑՈՒԹԱՅԻՆ ՏԱՐԲԵՐԱԿ....* 


Սևանի "Կապուտակ"  տիեզերադրոմում տոնական տրամադրություն էր:
Այդ օրը երկինք էր արձակվելու հայկական առաջին տիեզերանավը` "Երազ 1"-ը:
Տիեզերանավի  անձնակազմն իր վերջին հրահանգավորումն էր ստանում, որին անմիջապես  հաջորդելու էր խմբակային երդման արարողությունն ու հրթիռի մեկնարկը:
Տիեզերադրոմին  հարող այգում տեղ ու դադար չկար: Սևան էին գալիս ողջ աշխարհի առաջավոր  մարդկության ներկայացուցիչները: Մեծ բազմություն էր հավաքվել նաև բեմական  կամրջակի մոտ:
Ահա մեր առաջին տիեզերագնացները "Երազ"-ի հրամանատար`  առաջին դասի տիեզերական կապիտան Արթուր Պողոսյանի գլխավորությամբ դուրս են  գալիս կամրջակի վրա:
Պողոսյանը մոտենում է խոսափողին, մաքրում է կոկորդն  ու կարդում է երդման տեքստը: Անձնակազմի անդամները ձեռքերը սրտին դրած  լուռ հետևում են:
-    Ես, ստանձնելով Հայաստանի առաջին Տիեզերագնացի  չափազանց պատվավոր և պատասխանատու գործը, ահա Գալիլեյի նկարի մոտ երդվում  եմ պատվով կրել իմ վեհ կոչումը, միշտ հիշել, որ ես դու եմ, դու` ես:  Երդվո՜ւմ եմ:
Երդվում եմ` բարձր պահել հայ գիտնական-տիեզերագնացի սուրբ անունը: 
Աձնակազմը մի հոգու նման կրկնում է
-    Երդվու՜մ ենք:
Այգին  ցնցվում է ծափահարություններից: Կամրջակի դիմաց պատվավոր հյուրերի շարքում  նստած հայ  գիտության մեծ բարեփոխիչ Աշոտյանը թեքվում է դեպի   Համահայկական Սենատի փոխխոսնակ Հրանուշ Հակոբյանն ու ասում.
-    Տիկին Հակոբյան, երդման տեքստը մեր նորամուծությունն է:
-    Շնորհավորում եմ, հիանալի էր, պարզապես ցնցող:
Հանիսավոր մասի ավարտից հետո Երազ-ի անձնակազմն ուղևորվում է դեպի տիեզերանավ: Թռիչքը մեկ ժամ անց կսկսվի:
Հրամանատար  Արթուր Պողոսյանը օգնականի հետ մի երկտող է ուղարկում կնոջը. "Դառագայա,  տոչնը պոլունըչին կնայես լուսնին, սյուռպռիզ ունեմ քեզ համար: Ցեղիս լավ  կնայես, մինչև գամ..."
Մեկ ժամ անց Տիեզերադրոմի ստորջրյա անգարից  կապույտ լույս արձակելով դեպի երկինք է թռչում  "Երազ"-ը, մարդկության միակ  հույսը ահռելի աստերոիդի դեմ պայքարում:
Օլյան` Արթուրի կինը, սրտատրոփ սպասում է  կեսգիշերին: 
Ժամացույցի  սլաքների հետ զուգընթաց գիշերային երկինքը լուսավորվում է  աստերոիդի  պայթյունից, իսկ տիեզերանավի  հազար կիլոմետրանոց պառուսների վրա գրվում է  "Օլյա Նավսեգդա" արտահայտությունը: Օլյան անսպասելի շիկնում է այս  տեսարանից և գլուխը իջեցնում, նրան թվում է, թե այգում կանգնած բոլոր  մարդիկ իրեն են նայում:
Քիչ անց այգում տեղադրված բարձրախոսներից լսվում է դիկտորի ձայնը:
-    Խոսում է Երևանը: Բարեկամներ, "Երազ"-ը պատվով կատարեց իր առջև դրված բարդ պարտականությունը: Կյանքը շարունակվում է...
Այգին թնդաց ծափահարություններից: 
Երկինքը լուսավառվեց հայոց եռագույնի գույներով հրավառությունից:
Ու սկսվեց տոնախմբությունը:
 ***
Հայկական Տիեզերական ասոցիացիան սկսում էր նախապատրաստվել հաջորդ առաքելությանը` ուղևորությանը դեպի X մոլորակ....

----------

Ariadna (26.03.2011), CactuSoul (27.03.2011), Chuk (26.03.2011), davidus (27.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Yellow Raven (26.03.2011), Արևածագ (27.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (27.03.2011), Հայկօ (27.03.2011), ՆանՍ (28.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ուզում եմ մի քանի բառով խոսել Սելավիի տարբերակների մասին:
Ճիշտն ասած առաջին զգացումս հաճելի զարմանքն էր, որ մրցույթին մասնակցում է: Իսկ երբ ստացա երկրորդ տարբերակ, այդ հաճելի զարմանքս բազմապատկվեց:
Ցավոք բավական երկար ժամանակ կարդալ չէի կարողանում՝ ժամանակ չէի գտնում: Երբ ի վերջո կարդացի՝ հաճելի զարմանքս ցրվեց:

Իմ տպավորությամբ, որը կարող է և սխալ լինել, Սելավիի մասնակցությունը զուտ մրցույթին հակադրվելու համար էր: Ու կարծում եմ, որ նաև սա էր առաջին տարբերակի չմշակված լինելու պատճառը, ներկայացվել էր ընդամենը էս  ողջ պատմությանը փոքր-ինչ ալտերնատիվ մոտեցումը, որը կարելի էր զարգացնել, մշակել ու գեղեցիկ գործ ստանալ, բայց քանի-որ, իմ կարծիքով, նպատակը ոչ թե գեղարվեստական գործ կերտելն է եղել, այլ մրցույթին հակադրվելը, Սելավին դրան ժամանակ չի տրամադրել: Ինչևէ: Մոտեցումային իմաստով նորից նույն կարծիքին եմ, որ տարբերակ 1-ը ուներ զարգացման, մշակման ու լավ գործ դառնալու հեռանկար:

Տարբերակ 4-ը, ըստ իս, նույնպես հակադրվել էր: Կարդալուց հետո նույնիսկ երկար մտածել եմ՝ հրապարակե՞մ, թե՞ ոչ, ի վերջո որոշելով, որ դե լավ, հրապարակեմ: Բայց տպավորությունս այնպիսին էր, որ Սելավին ինձ ուզում էր հարցնել «Է՞ս էիր ուզում տեսնել»: Հստակ ու հաստատակամ պատասխանեմ. ո՛չ, դա չէի ուզում, լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ուզում տեսնել, որն այդպես էլ չտեսա, ցավոք:
Այս տարբերակը, ըստ իս, առանձնանում է իր խիստ արհեստականությամբ: Ակնհայտ է, որ գրողի լեզուն այն լեզուն չի, որով գրել է, որ գրողը չի տիրապետում իր տարբերակում օգտավործված ժարգոին, ներկայացրած մշակույթի լեզվական ու կոլորիտային առանձնահատկություններին:

Ինչևէ: Սա քննադատություն չի, այլ իմ տպավորությունների շարադրում: Իսկ վերջնական տպավորությունս կշարադրեմ այսպես: *Սելավի*, անկեղծորեն հուսով եմ, որ կմասնակցես նաև այլ մրցույթների, որովհետև չնայած այս վերևում գրածներիս ես նկատեցի, որ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես իսկապես լավ գործեր գրել, պետք է պարզապես ոչ թե ի հակադրություն տվյալ մրցույթի ասելիքի գրել, այլ, այսպես ասեմ, հանուն արվեստի:

Շնորհակալություն մասնակցության ու ուղարկած երկու տարբերակների համար  :Smile:

----------

einnA (27.03.2011), Freeman (27.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Yellow Raven (26.03.2011), Շինարար (26.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.03.2011), Սելավի (27.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Հով, պիտի անկեղծ լինեմ. քո համար շատ թույլ ա:
Բայց նաև շնորհակալ եմ էս զարգացումը տալու, ոչ թե եղածը վերաշարադրելու համար  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (27.03.2011), Հայկօ (27.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (27.03.2011)

----------


## ars83

Մի փոքր «առնետային» հարց այս մրցույթի պարոն կազմակերպչին:  :Wink: 
Դատելով մասնակցողների, քվեարկողների և թեմայում հնչած կարծիքների (որոնց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը բացասական էր) համեմատաբար փոքր թվից, չե՞ք համարում արդյոք, որ մրցույթային թեման ի սկզբանե անհաջող էր ընտրված:  :Think:

----------

Malxas (27.03.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

Քանի որ մրցույթն ավարտված ա, անուններն էլ հայտնի,մի քանի դիտարկում անեմ: 
1. Չկար զարգացում: Բոլոր պատմվածքները չնչին շեղումներով արտահայտում էին էն ամեն ինչը, որ քննարկվել էր հարևան թեմայում, այկսինքն էն, ինչ բոլորս գիտեինք:
2. Բոլոր հեղինակները պատմվածքի հիմք էին վերցրել Արթուրի գեղեցիկ մտքերը, կարծես թե մտածելով` ինչքան շատ, էնքան` լավ....
3. Ըստ այդմ չկարդացի որևէ նորություն, ուստի և չքվերակցեցի տարբերակներից ոչ մեկի  օգտին:
4. Պատմվածքներում չտեսա մեր իրականությունը, մեր պատասխանը, ինչ շատ կարևոր էր էս իրադարձությունների համատեքստում:
5. Արտամրցության տարբերակը, որ տեղադրել եմ էն զարգացումն էր, որ կուզենայի տեսնել: Այսինքն ի՞նչ էր լինելու 2016 գօդա-յում: Ցավոք ոչ մեկն էս մասին չխոսեց:
6. Ներողություն իհարկե, բայց մրցույթը համարում եմ չստացված: Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է:

----------

Chuk (27.03.2011), Malxas (27.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի փոքր «առնետային» հարց այս մրցույթի պարոն կազմակերպչին: 
> Դատելով մասնակցողների, քվեարկողների և թեմայում հնչած կարծիքների (որոնց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը բացասական էր) համեմատաբար փոքր թվից, չե՞ք համարում արդյոք, որ մրցույթային թեման ի սկզբանե անհաջող էր ընտրված:


Արս ջան, «Առնետային» է այն իմաստով, որ պատասխանս շատերին ազնիվ չի թվալու: *Ո՛չ, չեմ կարծում:*
Կարծում եմ, որ շատերի կողմից է սխալ ընկալվել: Իսկ իրականում, վստահ եմ, որ այս նյութի հիման վրա կարելի էր լավ գործեր կերտել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Հետգրության կարգով մի կարծիք էլ ասեմ: Եթե մրցույթը հայտարարվեր փոքր-ինչ ավելի շուտ, երբ ասենք Սփյուռքի նախարարի հետ կապված դեպքերը նոր էին սկսում զարգանալ, ապա ակումբցիների մեծ մասի կողմից էլ, կարծում եմ, որ նյութը չէր համարվի անհաջող ընտրված, կլիներ ակտիվ մասնակցություն: Այս իմաստով կարող եք հարց տալ. չե՞մ ափսոսում, որ շուտ չեմ հայտարարել: Ասեմ. ո՛չ: Չե՛մ ափսոսում: Այդ դեպքում ստանալու ենք լիքը ղժժոցի տարբերակներ, բայց ոչ այն, ինչն ակնկալում էի այս մրցույթից ես: Ստանալու էինք, որովհետև «ղժժալու թեման» դեռևս ակտուալ էր ու շատ բան այդ հողում դեռ չէր ասված ողջ հանրության ու մասնավորապես ինտերնետային հանրության շրջանում: Բայց ես որևէ մրցույթ չեմ բացել ու չեմ բացի ղժժոցիի ակնկալիքով: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է շարունակությանը, ապա որքան էլ որ ես համարում եմ, որ թեման անհաջող չէր ընտրված, այլ դրա նկատմամբ ոմանց կամ շատերի կողմից վերաբերմունքն էր սխալ, միևնույն է, ես պատրաստ եմ հաշվի նստել նաև ձեր կարծիքների, այլ կերպ ասած մրցույթին պոտենցիալ մասնակցողների ինչպես նաև այն հետևողների կարծիքների հետ, դրա համար հաջորդ մրցույթը հարևան թեմայում միասին կորոշենք, թե ինչ ֆորմատով, ինչ բնույթի ենք անելու: Այնպես որ բոլորին առաջարկում եմ շտապել «*Ստեղծագործական նախագծերի քննարկումներ*» բաժին՝ առաջարկելով ու ներկայացնելով, թե հաջորդ մրցույթը, որը հավանաբար կմեկնարկի հաջորդ շաբաթվա վերջին, ինչ տեսքով եք ցանկանում տեսնել: Հուշեմ նաև, որ Արսի գրառման տիպի գրառումները ավելի շատ այդ թեմայի, այլ ոչ թե այս թեմայի ապրանք են:

----------

ars83 (27.03.2011), Freeman (27.03.2011), Շինարար (27.03.2011)

----------

